# E-mail PornMe



## zieheunglückan (23 Februar 2012)

Hallo!
kenne mich hier nicht aus ( sagen wahrscheinlich viele) und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich ein neues Thema erstellen sollte; also hoffe ich stelle nicht allzuviel Blödsinn hier an)Nun zu meinem Problem:

Habe gestern folgende e-mail vom Konto management der seite PornMe erhalten:
Betreff:
Dein Password wurde aus Sicherheit​sgründen geändert,XXXXX
Konto Management [email protected] 
22. Feb. (vor 2 Tagen)
an mich 

Dein Konto bei PornMe

  Hallo XXXXXXX,
Dein Zugang bei www.pornme.com wurde von Dir schon längere Zeit nicht mehr genutzt. 
Im Normalfall werden solche Accounts automatisch deaktiviert und gelöscht - jedoch hast Du noch 350 Credits ungenutztes Guthaben auf Deinem Account.
Dein Kontostand beträgt zur Zeit 350 Credits. Solltest Du dieses Guthaben noch nutzen wollen, bitten wir Dich um einen Besuch in den nächsten 4 Wochen da wir den Account sonst trotz Guthaben löschen werden.
Vielen Dank für Dein Verständniss.

Falls Du Deine Zugangsdaten vergessen hast - hier nochmal alle Details
Webseite:
www.PornMe.com
Dein Login:
XXXXXXXX
Dein Passwort:
XXXXXXXXX
Dein Guthaben
350 Credits
 Solltest Du den Account nicht mehr benötigen wird er automatisch in 4 Wochen gelöscht.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Das PornMe Team  

Möchtest Du keine E-Mails mehr von uns erhalten? Dann klicke hier

Kann mich nur waage erinnern, dass ich vor ca 2 Jahren auf der Seite war.Da hieß es, man kann sich kostenlos registrieren aber alles weitere, jenachdem  was man sich anschauen wollte, war kostenpflichtig. Habe die Seite verlassen, ohne irgendwo weitere daten zu hinterlassen ( wie Kreditkartennr. oder bankverbindung) Jetzt nach Jahren kommt diese mail. sie klingt nicht bedrohlich aber trotzdem würde ich gerne  wissen ob das normal ist, dass ein kunden support mein Passwort ändert( kann dadurch evtl.mein Konto mißbraucht werden), soll ich vorsichtshalber auf die Seite gehen und das passwort ändern. Habe Angst dass ich dadurch in irgendeine Falle tappe( bin schon von Tropmi Paymant gepalgt;((..)Oder soll ich ne e-mail zurückschreiben mit der Bitte sie sollen mein Konto doch sofort löschen.?????? Können die über meine email adressse meine Wohnadresse ermitteln? Oder gar meine Tel.nr. ???
Ja, bin echt ratlos. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich wirklich wenig Erfahrung mit internet habe, geschweige denn mit Sexseiten!!
Hoffe, meine weibliche Neugier wird für das eine mal nicht bestraft....

Danke in Vorraus! ( Hoffe die Frage ist nicht zu lang;((


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2012)

Passwörter zurück setzen ist durchaus normal, wenn es nötig ist. Schau mal, da war heute was zu deren Nachbarn im Newsticker: http://www.heise.de/security/meldun...nfigurationsfehler-blossgestellt-1441046.html


----------



## zieheunglückan (23 Februar 2012)

Da stehe ich nun, ich armer Tor!......
was ist jetzt zu tun?wer kenn denn das zurückgesetzte Passwort außer mir? Muss ich es ändern?


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2012)

Willst du den Account überhaupt noch nutzen? Wenn nicht, dann las ihn doch einfach auslaufen:


			
				PornMe schrieb:
			
		

> Solltest Du den Account nicht mehr benötigen wird er automatisch in 4 Wochen gelöscht.


----------



## zieheunglückan (23 Februar 2012)

Nein, möchte ihn nicht nutzen. Habe halt nur Bedenken, irgendetwas könnte doch faul sein an der ganzen Sache. Oder gibt es etwa doch "seriöse" Sexseiten? Man hört bzw. liest schließlich nur von Betrügern und Abzockern....


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (23 Februar 2012)

Ob die auch zum gleichen Ladrn gehören?

YouPorn-Nutzer durch Konfigurationsfehler bloßgestellt
http://heise.de/-1441046


----------



## zieheunglückan (24 Februar 2012)

Wenn das so wäre, dass PornMe auch betroffen ist, was sollte man dann tun?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (24 Februar 2012)

Neues Passwort, neue Mailadresse die nicht den eigenen Namen enthält verwenden und hoffen, dass man auf Social-Networks nicht leichtsinnig die gleichen Daten zum Einloggen verwendet. Oder den Account löschen, wenn möglich.


----------



## Reducal (24 Februar 2012)

zieheunglückan schrieb:


> .... was sollte man dann tun?


Nichts! Du willst das System nicht mehr nutzen also las es nach 4 Wochen automatisch auslaufen. Bevor hier nun von anderen Usern immer wider das gleiche um den Brei gepostet wird, solltest du an dieser Stelle einfach abschalten, sonst trifft dich noch der gerade in China umfallende Sack mit Reis!


----------



## Hippo (24 Februar 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...Bevor hier nun von anderen Usern immer wider das gleiche um den Brei gepostet wird, solltest du an dieser Stelle einfach abschalten, sonst trifft dich noch der gerade in China umfallende Sack mit Reis!


 
Und bevor das passiert dreh ich den Schlüssel rum


----------

